# Rabih Abou - Khalil



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I dedicate this thread to Rabih Abou - Khalil. I listened several albums by Rabih Abou - Khalil these days (Blue Camel, Sultan's Picnic, Cactus Of Knowledge, Roots & Sprouts...). I'm interested, is there any fans of this music on TC?

How much you listened from Rabih Abou - Khalil, do you like his music, your favorite album etc.?


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Vronsky - I love Rabih Abou-Khalil's music!

I'm most familiar with _The Cactus of Knowledge_ and _Morton's Foot_. I'd strongly recommend both of them.

I think Abou-Khalil does an excellent job of combining Arab music with jazz and European classical influences. This could easily sound like "tourist music" -- but it doesn't. Instead, it sounds like a very personal, distinctive creation. I think this is because Abou-Khalil is an excellent composer.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

The only two I've got are Blue Camel and Sultan's Picnic. Enjoyed them both a lot.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

JACE said:


> Vronsky - I love Rabih Abou-Khalil's music!
> 
> I'm most familiar with _The Cactus of Knowledge_ and _Morton's Foot_. I'd strongly recommend both of them.
> 
> I think Abou-Khalil does an excellent job of combining Arab music with jazz and European classical influences. This could easily sound like "tourist music" -- but it doesn't. Instead, it sounds like a very personal, distinctive creation. I think this is because Abou-Khalil is an excellent composer.


My favourite album by Rabih Abou - Khalil, so far, is Blue Camel and I plan to discover his music more and more. First when I listened to me sounded more like "ambiental music" or "background music" (I had stereotypes, I admit), but as you said, Jace, it sounds very subjective and insightful.

The best part in his music for me are the percussions, they create really special atmosphere.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have several albums. I like Al Jadida with Sonny Fortune. Some of his albums are too cluttered with name soloists, which dilutes the music. If you enjoy this kind of music, there's a great album called The Well by Brad Shepik, that I'd recommend. Shepik is a guitarist, but The Well has a strong mid eastern vibe with lots of percussion.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Vronsky and TC thanks a lot! I had never heard of Rabih Abou Khalil before but as I love Arab music, jazz and the combination of both I'm very grateful for this post. 

From my side I can recommend Ibrahim Maalouf but you may know him already.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------

